# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Chili Terrorist

## schiene

http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/ ... and/486270

----------

Sprech mal mit deiner Frau drüber, bevor die GSG 9 erscheint!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

och laß mal,Somlak mag Überraschungen+Besuche  ::

----------

Also, wir würden uns schon belästigt fühlen, aber nen Bier hätte ich natürlich trotzdem für die Jungs!

----------


## guenny

Dieser Geruch ist mir bestens bekannt,
ich geh dann immer auf den Balkon  ::

----------

